# JD 826 - gear oil or 5W20 in auger gear case?



## justcoz

I've got an old John Deere 826. I needed to replace the 3 bushings on the ends of the auger shafts, especially the one between the impellor and the pulley, so I drained the gearcase to check condition of those bushings as well - they were OK. Now I need to refill, so I checked the service manual everyone links to, TM1234 from July 1981. On page 16 of the manual, in the specifications section, it says you should use a GL5 gear oil. Then, on page 167, it says you should use 5W20 engine oil. The oil I drained out smells like gear oil, but moves like engine oil - so either it's worn to either stink or be more fluid, or it's been mixed over the years. If you don't want to read the whole manual, I uploaded those two pages here: https://imgur.com/a/cd59T Which do I use???

Here are pics of my machine, sorry I didn't take any "overall" shots.


----------



## JLawrence08648

I have the same machine and wondering the same question before you posted. I think you or I will need to call an old established John Deere dealer for the answer. Since it's long out of warranty I'm afraid the answer you might get from one of the younger mechanics is the wrong one! Unfortunately.

If you go with gear oil, I would use Synthetic, it doesn't thicken in the cold.

I plan to drain mine and have been wondering what will come out.


----------



## justcoz

I already picked up a bottle of 75W90 synthetic, and I'm leaning towards using it. My theory is that using 75W90 when it should have 5W20 should only result in more drag in the gearcase, but vice versa could destroy the gears.

EDIT: Just found the pdf owner's manual, which also says 5W20. So I guess I need to pick up more oil.


----------



## JLawrence08648

I have a call in to my local JD dealer and depending on their answer, I may call others also.

IMO, I'm a proponent of synthetic: if it's engine oil,, synthetic; if it's differential gear case, synthetic, absolutely; brake fluid, synthetic; but not necessarily synthetic for transmission fluid as sometimes it's manufacturers required such as my wife's 2005 Toyota RAV4; BUT for JD gear case if 5w20 I would feel more comfortable using dino oil, not synthetic, for the dino's viscosity.


----------



## JLawrence08648

I called a John Deere dealer since 1952! Talked to an old guy Service Manager. He knows what I'm talking about, didn't need the model number, had one question, cast iron gear box? Yes. Gear oil! He recommends synthetic gear oil because it's superior. Absolutely.

He continued and said if it's cast iron gear box in any model it's gear oil; if it's aluminum, it's grease, unless it's Honda they use a special lubricant.

I told him I have an original quart, several, of John Deere labeled GL-5 gear oil from 1983. Should I be using that instead of synthetic? He said it's still good and you can use it and it will be fine but he still recommends the synthetic gear oil because it's superior.

I had a call from another old time John Deere dealership in response to this question. He use to sell the real John Deere's, then John Deere stopped making them for a couple of years before Ariens took over and Murray. He wanted to carry a quality brand so he started carrying Ariens as his brand. He said the same as the dealer above, gear oil, and cast iron is gear oil; aluminum cases use grease.

Interesting tidbit, John Deere never made snowblowers, Ariens made them under the John Deere design, different than their own putting the JD stickers/labels on. Then John Deere wanted to buy the Ariens company and they did not want to sell so something happened and Ariens did not make snowblowers for John Deere anymore. A few years later Ariens made then but under the Ariens design though some years it was a combination of Ariens and JD designs, using both company's parts! What a mess. Then at some time Murray took over and started making them putting the JD label on them.


----------



## justcoz

I called my local dealer as well. No "old hand"s available, but service advisor said to use gear oil. So I think I'm going to use the gear oil.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

You can get GL4 / GL5 gear oil in yellow metal safe blends. Castrol has it.. Penzoil has it.. and Walmart Supertech.. some stores carry the version that is safe. You just need to read the labels.
I don't think it's a big deal but if you want to try and get a few more decades out of the old girl having the yellow metal safe formula/additive will protect that bronze gear better.

.


----------



## allserene

I totally agree that the younger mechanics are quite likely to give the wrong answer ...My query on a snowblower pulley had me fitting it upside down and it smoked my new belt... They told me both pulleys have no wide lip/narrow lip now and they are all the same... can that be as my original tensioner pulley needs the wide lip to the top to run nicely.... The new pulleys have no wide/narrow lip but run fine on the idler pulley but I wouldn't trust one on the tensioner pulley


----------



## barrysingh102

Use oil viscosity based on the expected air temperature range during the period between oil changes. Shareit app vidmate apk


----------



## penna stogey

barrysingh102 said:


> Use oil viscosity based on the expected air temperature range during the period between oil changes.


First post needs a hearty welcome, Hearty welcome sir!


----------



## Jeff Wilson

*gear lube engine oil*



JLawrence08648 said:


> I have the same machine and wondering the same question before you posted. I think you or I will need to call an old established John Deere dealer for the answer. Since it's long out of warranty I'm afraid the answer you might get from one of the younger mechanics is the wrong one! Unfortunately.
> 
> If you go with gear oil, I would use Synthetic, it doesn't thicken in the cold.
> 
> I plan to drain mine and have been wondering what will come out.


 

I have an 826 too. I down loaded the service manual and the GL5 is the spec of the oil. 80w90in the gear box and 5w20 for the engine. Jeff. !


----------



## xpaceseven

I have Amsoil synthetic gear lube in my 1999 13hp Ariens since new and have used in all of them back to 1975ish. None have failed. So any company that says not to use synthetic got its head in the sand in my opinion. Thats like saying don't use radial tires if you want better ride and handling. jiofi.local.html Login – Manage & Change your JioFi Wifi Password For PC - Download Best Apps & Softwares for PC


----------



## RIT333

I believe that the caution about using synthetic grease in the gearbox os regarding the possibility of its destroying yellow metal, which i believe refers to brass. But, i am not a metallurgist, and am only citing what i have read.


----------



## farmer52

Check the viscosity of 75W90 gear oil and 5W20 engine oil and you will find they are similar. GO and EO are labeled differently to prevent/minimize misapplication.


----------

